# Loop Player



## orangekiwi (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir ein "Ding" bauen, wo Knöpfe oben sind und wenn man einen drückt soll ein Geräusch abgespielt werden. (http://instantsfun.es/          Geräusche wie diese)
Leider bin ich in Sachen "Programmieren" ein totaler Leie!
Hoffe mein Anliegen ist nachvollziehbar und ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## sight011 (20. Juni 2010)

Du hast das Thema in den falschen Teil des Forums gepostet - Es wäre in dem Flashforum besser aufgehoben.

Hier ist ein Video-Tutorial wie man das macht.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/flash-videotutorials/272645-nippelbar-fuer-den-hausgebrauch-flash.html

mfg A.


----------

